# QMB le 6 octobre??!



## Mercier JJ (27 Aug 2008)

Salut, 

          je viens tout juste d'accepter une offre ENFIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D

J'attends des nouvelles (d'ici une semaine) pour savoir le jour de mon enrolement et la date du debut de mon cours de recrues a St-jean.  :warstory:

Je devrais être sur le cours du 6 octobre (je suppose) 

Quelqu'un d'autre s'enligne pour le 6 octobre?


Mercier JJ


----------



## tox23 (27 Aug 2008)

allo, quel métier?(0);


----------



## itooktheshot (27 Aug 2008)

je suis sur la liste de mérite  on devrait me proposer  un poste d'ici deux ou 3 jour  (selon  le centre de recrutement) Alors je croise mes doigts pour êtres la le 6 octobre.


----------



## Mercier JJ (27 Aug 2008)

Je serai chercheur en communications pour navy... j'avais demandé l'armée de terre mais j'ai eu une offre navy... j'ai quand meme accepté...

Ca doit etre une affaire de quotas... je suis une femme metis... 

Entk.. c'Est ce que je pense...


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

Mercier JJ said:
			
		

> Ca doit etre une affaire de quotas... je suis une femme metis...



Ca a rien a voir avec ca..........


----------



## Mercier JJ (27 Aug 2008)

Tant mieux dans ce cas :


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

Mercier JJ said:
			
		

> Tant mieux dans ce cas :



Certain metiers sont representer proportionellement en ce qui a fair avec les uniformes

XX membres avec uniforme A
XX membres avec uniforme B
XX membres avec uniforme C

Thats it, thats all.......


----------



## Mercier JJ (27 Aug 2008)

Merci de mettre ca au claire pour moi 

Un changement d'élement ca ce fait tu ?? Je sais que jadis, c'était possible mais la... apres mon cours de recrues... pourrais-je faire une demande pour ca? QQn a de l'info a ce sujet?


----------



## Mercier JJ (27 Aug 2008)

itooktheshot said:
			
		

> je suis sur la liste de mérite  on devrait me proposer  un poste d'ici deux ou 3 jour  (selon  le centre de recrutement) Alors je croise mes doigts pour êtres la le 6 octobre.



Jte le souhaite


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

Mercier JJ said:
			
		

> Un changement d'élement ca ce fait tu ??



Oui c'est possible mais pourquoi ?


----------



## Mercier JJ (27 Aug 2008)

Mon mari est Terre. Jvoudrais pas que mon element soit sous aucune façon un obstacle a ce que nous soyons le plus possible Pas trop loin l'un de l'autre... 



et... j'aimerais pas me faire niaiser toute ma vie a cause de ca lol (ca fait juste une journée pis ca tapp) 

joke


----------



## itooktheshot (28 Aug 2008)

J'ai reçu l'offre se matin pour Blindé  ;D  je vais être avec vous le 6 octobre.   ;D   ;D   ;D   ;D   ;D   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (28 Aug 2008)

Mercier JJ said:
			
		

> Mon mari est Terre. Jvoudrais pas que mon element soit sous aucune façon un obstacle a ce que nous soyons le plus possible Pas trop loin l'un de l'autre...



L'uniforme n'a rien a voir avec ou tu va etre poster dans ton metier.


----------



## DragoonDiver (28 Aug 2008)

Salut tout le monde 

    Je vais etre au QMB le 6 octobre aussi. J'ai appliquer comme Operateur des transmissions. Et vous ?

A+


----------



## marcks (2 Sep 2008)

Bonjour, 
            je vais aussi être du QMB le 6 octobre. 
Avez-vous déjàs fait votre allégence?


----------



## Mercier JJ (2 Sep 2008)

Ca y est!!! Mon QMB commence le 6 octobre!!!  ;D

Mon enrolement c'est le 26 septembre a ottawa!!!!!  ;D

Il me reste 11 jours et demi de travail ! ! !  >


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2008)

Mercier JJ said:
			
		

> Ca y est!!! Mon QMB commence le 6 octobre!!!  ;D
> 
> Mon enrolement c'est le 26 septembre a ottawa!!!!!  ;D
> 
> Il me reste 11 jours et demi de travail ! ! !  >




Bonne chance


----------



## Mercier JJ (2 Sep 2008)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## itooktheshot (2 Sep 2008)

marcks said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je vais aussi être du QMB le 6 octobre.
> Avez-vous déjàs fait votre allégence?




Samedi prochain le 6 septembre.

quel métier tu vas faire ?


----------



## marcks (3 Sep 2008)

Bonjour, 
           je suis pour le métier de technicien médical.
J'ai mon assermentation le 10 septembre.
Si jamais tu veux discuter un peux avant le début du cours hésite pas a m'envoyer un PM.


----------



## DragoonDiver (3 Sep 2008)

Mon assermentation est le 10 septembre aussi .


----------



## marcks (3 Sep 2008)

Nice ont devrais se voir là-bas.  A quel heure ton assermentation. 
Je sais pas si ils en font plus d'un par jour.


----------



## DragoonDiver (3 Sep 2008)

A 7:30 le matin pour la paperasse et 10:00 pour l'assermentation officiel.


----------



## marcks (3 Sep 2008)

Pareil pour moi.    Donc ont se voit là-bas. A tu recus tes trucs par la poste?


----------



## itooktheshot (3 Sep 2008)

quel trucs ?


----------



## marcks (3 Sep 2008)

Les joining orders.  Le terme francais m'échappe mais bon les documents de départ ou quelque chose du genre en francais.


----------



## Mercier JJ (3 Sep 2008)

instructions de ralliement


----------



## marcks (3 Sep 2008)

Lol merci bien même google arrivais pas a comprendre ce que je voulais dire


----------



## Mercier JJ (3 Sep 2008)

Si tu les veux avant qu'ils arrivent... tape :instructions de ralliement sur google... pis tu va les avoir


----------



## itooktheshot (3 Sep 2008)

je pensais qui allait me donner sa vendredi matin quand je vais allé signé les papiers


----------



## Mercier JJ (3 Sep 2008)

Moi ils m'ont dit qu'ils m'envoyaient ca par la poste... hier


----------



## marcks (3 Sep 2008)

Je suis pas mal certain qu'il les donne pas lors de l'assermentation mais je peux me tromper. Et pour vous comment va la préparation?


----------



## Mercier JJ (3 Sep 2008)

Je compte sur mon mois pour augmenter mes capacités aérobiques... j'aimerais pouvoir faire un jogging assez rapide de 5km avant de partir...

Jme leve tous les matins a 5h- 5h30 pour aller courrir avant que le soleil se leve... c nice!!! Il fait pas chaud

Jfais des montés-dessente d'Escaliers, saut a la corde, course de 2,4 km, marche rapide de 10-13km... montée de còte apique...( diversité)



en plus des push-ups et sit ups... 

Je rencontre les standards... bien sure ( lol les filles c'est tellement facile) mais je veux pas me contenter de ca lol jvais avoir le meme entrainement que vous Et vous??


----------



## itooktheshot (3 Sep 2008)

moi j'ai juste de la difficulté coter endurance sur la course 5 km mais  je travail la dessus de manière intelligente .

Pour les push up et sit up je suis rendu a a 6 série de 35 de chaque au 2 jour,  pour les pull up  je les fais après mon jogging dans le parc d'enfant près de chez moi (j'ai l'air d'un kid).

Y aussi la natation a la piscine  municipal deux fois par semaine pendant 1 heure.


----------



## marcks (3 Sep 2008)

Oui moi aussi c'est le cardio que je doit le plus travailler. J'ai fait pas mal de musculation au cegep sauf que coté cardio j'ai plus de misere. Pas mal au  dessus du minimum mais je vise plus haut.

J'ai remarqué que depuis que je cours avec un mp3 mes temps se sont amélioré de a peu pres 10%.

A part la course et la musculation je vais au gym au moin 1 heure par jour et je pense bien augmenter a 2 ou 3 par jour pour le dernier mois.

Et puis j'ai oté le ouin puis le ouais de mon vocabulaire pour les remplacer par le bon vieux oui lol.


----------



## Mercier JJ (3 Sep 2008)

Pour le mp3... c'Est tellement vrai!!!! On a moins tendance a "se parler"ou a s'écouter respirer pis sposer trop de questions


----------



## DragoonDiver (4 Sep 2008)

J'ai pas recu les papiers ( trucs   ) encore , ca vas surement arriver cette semaine.

Coter training je suis au-dessus des normes mais j'ai un peu de misere avec le 5km moi aussi , due a un mal de jambe qui revient souvent.

J'ai bien hate de commencer.

A+


----------



## itooktheshot (4 Sep 2008)

ben je sais pas pour vous mais moi  y aura pas de papier truc  je dois passer au centre de recrutement signé des trucs et samedi je suis assermenter a moin que sa rentre aujourd'hui


----------



## Mercier JJ (4 Sep 2008)

Je pense que certains centre de recrutement le donnent à l'enrolement et d'autres le postent ...


----------



## itooktheshot (4 Sep 2008)

surment  entk ...  c'est loin le 6


----------



## itooktheshot (4 Sep 2008)

Mercier JJ said:
			
		

> Je pense que certains centre de recrutement le donnent à l'enrolement et d'autres le postent ...



je viens de le recevoir


----------



## marcks (4 Sep 2008)

itooktheshot said:
			
		

> surment  entk ...  c'est loin le 6



Lol pas si loin que ca. Tu peux être sur que je compte les jours comme les gamins avant noel. Sauf que bon eux ils courent pas jusqua se rendre malade ...  mais bon.


----------



## marcks (5 Sep 2008)

Nice. Puis comment ca ce passe jusqu'a maintenant.


----------



## itooktheshot (5 Sep 2008)

ouais  raconte !


----------



## marcks (5 Sep 2008)

Il a poster ca un plus tot.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79589.0.html


Bonne soirée


----------



## Cvl Lemieux (6 Sep 2008)

Jvais p-e y etre aussi.... y retais 16 places hier... sa depend si je suis capable d'avoir la papier qui me manque asser rapidement... sinon je commence le 13


Moi je cours entre 4 et 7 km au 2 jours....sauf jai pogner une mechante grippe cette semaine toute mon entrainement a ete paralyser  :-\
De la musculation 4 heures semaines...

Mais bon je rentre dans les exigence... et des que la santé revien je vais continuer d'améliorer sa....

Jvais ètre blindé en passant


----------



## Vinny_desch (10 Sep 2008)

Techniquement si tout va bien je part faire mon QMB le 6 ou le 13 octobre.

J'ai passé l'entrevue lundi passé et je devrais signé mon contrat sous peu (puisque j'applique sur opérateur des transmission le processus est vraiment en accéléré pour moi!)

En 1 mois j'ai rencontrer un recruteur pour choisir mon métier, passer les tests et passé mon entrevu.

Au plaisir de se voir le 6 groupe


----------



## Cvl Lemieux (10 Sep 2008)

J'ai pas mal eu le meme traitement... le seule probleme ces que le papier medical qui me manque bien mon medecin est parti en vacances jusquau 16 et ya loublier de me lenvoyer avant .... donc je crois bien commencer le 13 finalement


----------



## Mercier JJ (19 Sep 2008)

Hey gang... si mes celculs sont bons... on a deux semaines de vancaces juste avant notre clavaire a Farnham!!


----------



## Cvl Lemieux (19 Sep 2008)

Pkoi... ces 2 semaine off a noel ou koi ??


----------



## itooktheshot (19 Sep 2008)

Mercier JJ said:
			
		

> Hey gang... si mes calculs sont bons... on a deux semaines de vacances juste avant notre clavaire a Farnham!!




Très bon calcul !



			
				Cvl Lemieux said:
			
		

> Pkoi... ces 2 semaine off a noel ou koi ??



Le staff a besoin de vacance.


----------



## Mercier JJ (19 Sep 2008)

Dans mes calculs... je vois aussi qu'on va recevoir un magnifique char de marde en revenant Bien sure Tsé ... "on en reperds"... en 2 semaines


----------



## itooktheshot (20 Sep 2008)

pis c'est clair qu'on vas revenir plus en shape que quand on est partie  bouffe de noël oblige !

Le 6 approche


----------



## marcks (20 Sep 2008)

Oui mais a Farnham c'est pas le calvaire. C'est la meilleur partie. On va faire des bonhommes puis se lancer des boules de neiges ... oui j'ai pas mal hate a farnham, la méga va être un luxe après ca. Mais j'attendrais avant de me prévoir de quoi pour les 2 semaines, ils peuvent très bien nous racourcir ca.


----------



## DragoonDiver (20 Sep 2008)

Reste que 2 semaines ... est-vous pret ? 

Pour le congé de noel , je me ferais pas trop d`idee la dessus , quand j`ai poser la question au centre de recrutement ils m'ont repondu qu'on aurais peut-etre 2 ou 3 jours.

Pour Farnham ,je suis d'accord avec Marcks , ca vas etre le fun mais frete en sti.....  maudit que j'aime pas l'hiver.  :threat:


----------



## Vinny_desch (20 Sep 2008)

jpense qui faut voir ça d'un oeil positif farnham en hiver....si on ai capable de passé au travers on va déjà être déjà plus solide qu'un recru d'été  

J'espère vraiment être du 6oct...j'ai passé mon entrevue il y a 2 semaines et il m'avais dit que je signerais mon contrat d'ici 1-2 semaines (vu que j'applique sur un métier hautement en demande). Donc j'espère signé cette semaine et faire mon assermentation assez rapidement question de partir le 6


----------



## marcks (20 Sep 2008)

Hum mais je sais pas combien de temps a l'avance ils préparent les cours de recrue mais 2 semaines me semble un peu juste. Il y a surement des gens sur ce site qui savent les délais mais personellement 2 semaines me semble un peu court.


----------



## Vinny_desch (25 Sep 2008)

bon ben j'ai été appelé cette semaine !

Je serai du QMB 0189 c'est à dire celui du 13 Octobre....une semaine après vous ! 

On va être dans la même galère en même temps pratiquement !

donc on svoit a st-jean !

Vince


----------



## Mercier JJ (25 Sep 2008)

Félicitations!!!!!!!!!!!

On se voit la bas!!!


Mercier JJ


----------



## marcks (26 Sep 2008)

Félicitation!  On se voit là-bas.


----------

